

How do you remain engaged and active across all of the major social networks? - dawilster

Hi,<p>I'm starting a blog soon and finding it very difficult to maintain multiple social network accounts and remain active amongst all of them.<p>At the moment I'm using twitter, facebook and google+ but overtime find I'm favoring one over the other due to the trouble of having multiple accounts.<p>My question is how do you remain engaging and active amongst numerous social networks when your just one person and quite timestrapped?<p>Thanks a lot
======
ggchappell
Another question:

 _Why_ do you feel it necessary to remain engaged and active across all of the
major social networks?

~~~
dawilster
Just so were on the right page it's not my personal account it's the accounts
for my blog.

And everybody has their preference for social network and the method for which
they follow a brand or service. I just want to be able to cater for the
majority of my audience.

~~~
ggchappell
Well, it doesn't look like your question has generated much interest. In my
(highly non-expert) opinion, it doesn't really have an answer. Being actively
engaged on several social networks is a lot of work. So you can overwork
yourself, you can hire someone else, or you can prioritize, and only be active
on a limited number of networks.

